
String library comparison - throwaway000002
http://www.and.org/vstr/comparison
======
throwaway000002
Thanks to mzs for recently pointing out [1] this page of string library
comparisons referenced in an older HN post by shadowfox. [2]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10205997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10205997)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7191509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7191509)

